# Buying genuine Tolkien memorabilia



## Eledhwen (Mar 7, 2011)

I was looking for subject matter for my daughter's A Level photography assignment (fairy tales) and stumbled across this website. First editions and original letters by Tolkien can be purchased here if you've got the dosh.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 16, 2011)

:*upI wish I could afford a signed edition. That would be so cool.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Mar 22, 2011)

I want this so bad: http://www.tolkienlibrary.com/dmiller/CLP0099.htm I'd pick it up but just got back from a vacation that put me way outta budget :*D http://www.tolkienlibrary.com/dmiller/CLP0007.htm is tempting too

I already have 3 hardcover deluxe editions like those (dragonskinned The Hobbit, The Legend of Sigurd & Gudrun, Children of Hurin) but none of mine are signed and these would give me a nice little collection. I also love all the stories in Tales from The Perilous Realm and have had to buy several mass-market paperbacks to put most of the text together.

So, who's gonna buy em?


----------

